# Dwarf & mini - what's the difference?



## Tweetiepy (May 4, 2010)

Is there a difference between a dwarf and a mini ?and what is the smallest rabbit? I like the small ones - they're so cute!


----------



## pamnock (May 5, 2010)

Dwarfs have the dwarfing gene. Minis don't necessarily have it, nor are they necessarily the smallest. Mini Lops came first to the United States, but the Holland Lops (carrying the Dwarf gene) are smaller.

In general, minis are smaller versions of already existing larger breeds.

The smallest rabbits breeds in the US are the Britannia Petite and the Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 5, 2010)

This is something I've wondered too. Thanks for the explanation, Pam!

Maybe a nice tidbit to send out on our Facebook or Twitter


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2010)

So can Hollands have peanuts and Max Factors and Hippos in their litters, just like Netherland Dwarves?

It's kinda complicated question because what we call a Holland lop is called a Dwarf Lop in the UK, I think, and there's also a Mini Lop, which is bigger than the Holland/Dwarf. Pam please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pamnock (May 5, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> So can Hollands have peanuts and Max Factors and Hippos in their litters, just like Netherland Dwarves?
> 
> It's kinda complicated question because what we call a Holland lop is called a Dwarf Lop in the UK, I think, and there's also a Mini Lop, which is bigger than the Holland/Dwarf. Pam please correct me if I'm wrong.



The Miniature Lop in the UK is the US Holland Lop, while the UK Dwarf Lop is comparable to the US Mini Lop. There's also the larger UK German Lop (as well as a number of other lop breeds).

Hollands are genetic dwarfs and some lines may alsocarry some of the undesirable genes we see in Netherlands.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## Sweetie (May 5, 2010)

A Britannia Petite, is that smaller than a Netherland Dwarf, the same size, or bigger?


----------



## pamnock (May 5, 2010)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> A Britannia Petite, is that smaller than a Netherland Dwarf, the same size, or bigger?


Same maximum weight (2 1/2 lbs.), but the Brit is a full arch body type and very fine boned, where the Netherland is compact type with a high head mount and med/heavy bone. They also have different fur types: Brit/flyback, Neth/rollback


----------



## Tweetiepy (May 5, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> So can Hollands have peanuts and Max Factors and Hippos in their litters, just like Netherland Dwarves?



I didn't understand this part! Peanuts? Max Factors? Hippos?

I saw a post about Max Factor but didn,t understand what that meant!


----------



## pamnock (May 5, 2010)

*Tweetiepy wrote: *


> I didn't understand this part! Peanuts? Max Factors? Hippos?
> 
> I saw a post about Max Factor but didn,t understand what that meant!


These are genes that cause physical deformities.


----------



## Sweetie (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for explaining that about the Brit. Now I know the difference. Thank you Pamnock!


----------



## ZavalaBunnies (May 11, 2010)

I love Britannia Petites!!


----------



## Imarni (May 11, 2010)

In Australia (I think) the mini's are smaller and the dwarf lops are bigger. But the Netherlands are smaller than both.


----------



## Demismith (May 12, 2010)

In the UK (And probably Australia too as I think they have the same breed standards) the mini's carry the dwarf gene, but the dwarf lops don't


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 16, 2010)

Wow, I always wondered the difference too because Akina is a mini-rex and Acacia is a dwarf mix. They are roughly the same size give or take but Akina is heavier!


----------

